

What Tinder Reveals About How Women Look for Online Hookups - lkrubner
http://jezebel.com/what-tinder-reveals-about-how-women-look-for-online-hoo-1443431082

======
lkrubner
The most interesting paragraph is the last one:

"Nevertheless, apparently Tinder feels less desperate/embarrassing/rejection-
oriented than regular online dating sites. One woman Friedman speaks with
calls it "exciting and socially acceptable," and another says: "It didn't feel
like offering yourself on a plate to a collection of the world's 'lonelies.'"
Plus: "It also allowed for the more casual type of connection without seeming
totally sleazy." Friedman puts it this way: "Tinder is fun." Which is what
dating is supposed to be… right?"

